# buying to first time 3d projector.



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

I am a big movies fan. And I going to perches first 3d projector. But I have no idea about projector. My room is 10×11. Please anyone tell me, which brand and screen size is good 4 me,
Sorry 4 my English, it's not good.


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello:

Assuming that you are talking in feet....

I would gladly recommend a BenQ W1070 or similar, it is an entry level and the quality is very good.

Regarding the screen size, that depends on you and how you like to watch your movies, if you go to the cinema and sit in the front row 110-120" if not 100" is OK. 

Before you make your decision you have to know exactly where you will place the projector to see if the size of the screen will match the output of the projector.

What many people does is to buy the projector, use it a couple of days against the wall and THEN decide the size of the screen, that is what I did...

Best regards,


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with the above. Buy a projector probably the one mentioned above, and try it out before you decide which size is best for you. You may not like the size screen that I would like. Give it a try and keep us up to date on what you decide.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the 1070 should do you well, or if you find you want a bigger screen with that room you should consider the w1070st from Benq being that it's a short throw projector you can get a bigger size with your throw distance


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

asghar khan said:


> I am a big movies fan. And I going to perches first 3d projector. But I have no idea about projector. My room is 10×11. Please anyone tell me, which brand and screen size is good 4 me,
> Sorry 4 my English, it's not good.


There are several options but in order to get the best ''tip'', you have to give us a bit more information about your room such as:

Viewing distance
Ceiling height
Projection distance

e.t.c.

Usually projectors under 1000$ have a fixed lens which means that require specific and strict position due to that.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Dannychen2014 said:


> Which brand is the most cost-effective for 5 meter projection distance?


There is no just one answer to that question. Depends on the size of the screen, conditions of the room, lens offset/zoom e.t.c.


----------

